# Building the S-Capades



## siberianmo

*G'day Gents! *

As with most of our model railroading endeavors, there's a story to be told. So, here's mine . . . 

As a kid I always secretely envied my buddies who had A.C. Gilbert's American Flyer electric trains. Back in the day, those trains were the sharpest looking on rails. My trains were Lionel 0-27, added to each Christmas and birthday until I had a mini-empire in a spare room that was really the size of a walk-in closet. But it was mine - all mine. 

Growing into adulthood came my duty to country in the military - we had a draft in my times, so I decided to enlist rather than take my chances with the draft board. My enlistment lasted over 14 years until I became an officer for another 18. Guess I found a home! 

One day I KNEW I'd get back to having trains of my own, but with raising a family, moving and of course doing what I was told when told - well, there just wasn't time to take on the hobby.

Once my first son came to be, "he" got an HO Tyco freight set that I put on a 4x8 ft sheet of plywood. Sound familiar? That grew to a respectable layout of an oval within an oval with another Tyco set added - this one was a New Haven Passenger beauty. I digress.

Fast forward many years into my retirement. Our basement was begging to be something other than a dark, dank 'n cluttered affair. "It" wanted to be a model train room! Yeah, I just knew it from the get-go. 

So, I measured out an appreciable space - cleaned out, or better yet - threw out - the clutter and began seriously planning for a model railroad that didn't have to be moved - ever. 

My thoughts went back to my childhood envy of those with American Flyer. So, I began checking into the web sites featuring S-gauge. I was amazed at how the interest level seemed to maintain over the decades - in fact, seemed to me it grew immensely with time. American Flyer - long gone from the toy train market - had morphed into some rather detailed and fine looking equipment offered by two manufacturers that caught my eye: American Models and S-Helper. Once in possession of their catalogs, I began to pour over the pages as I used to do with those Christmastime flyers of old until the corners were worn to a frazzle. Could I find what I wanted? Could I afford what I wanted? 

Fast forward again to decision time. I'm into "period modeling" of sorts. That is, I want the roadnames and equipment to match the period in time that the layout represents. I found that only HO had virtually everything I wanted, whereas S-gauge was rather restrictive; pretty much this is it - take it or leave it. Broke my heart because I really wanted the size, but saved my wallet a bundle in going with HO. So, my 35 x 15 ft Can-Am layout was constructed in a reformed basement that has turned into quite a work, if I do say so myself. It features passenger railroading of VIA Rail and BC Rail in Canada along with Amtrak. Freight is represented well by CN & CP. 

Now, what about the S-gauge? Well, I still hadn't given up on acquiring "some" equipment, but the dilemma was where to put it. Ahhhh ha! The light came on - there was one portion of basement remaining where a professional size pool table was occupying way too much space and dust. First - get rid of the table; Second figure a way to construct an operating layout AND still keep some floor space available for those "down in the basement" projects we all have from time to time. 

I "traded" the pool table for some construction moxie from a contractor friend of mine. We built a trainroom around my HO layout - drop ceiling. lights, finished walls, etc. 

Out went the table - in came S-gauge! 

So, rather than continuing on with this diatribe of mine - let the pictures do the talking as I take you through the construction stages of the S-Capades layout - a drop down S-gauge layout from my basement ceiling joists that accommodates an 8x7 ft track plan loaded with rolling stock and 3 locomotives. 

Enjoy this series! 

Part I . . . follows . . . 

*Tom in Missouri *


----------



## siberianmo

*Part I - Building the S-Capades*

*G'day Gents!*

This picture parade will take you through the construction phase of my drop-down-S-gauge layout. 

The materials used should be quite familiar, nothing out of the ordinary with the exception of the pully system, which many use for hoisting camper shells, canoes, luggage carriers, etc. to the rafters of a garage. 

The area of my basement that was used for this is the only remaining "true" basement left in that all other floor space has been cleaned up and "dedicated" for other use. So, the S-Capades provides me with the flexibility of using the room as a project space or a place to "play trains" with my long awaited for S-gauge beauties! 

Enoy! *Part II to follow *. . . 

*Tom in Missouri *


----------



## Big Ed

Welcome to the site.
The pictures are not working.

At least on my end.hwell:


----------



## siberianmo

*Part II - Building the S-Capades*

*G'day Gents! *

Continuing on with more fotos from the construction phase of my S-gauge drop-down layout . . . 

Enjoy! *Part Three to follow on another day *. . . 

*Tom in Missouri*


----------



## siberianmo

Big Ed . . . they all work for me! Hmmmmmmmm. If this continues to be a problem, please advise and I'll begin anew . . . 

Tom


----------



## Big Ed

siberianmo said:


> Big Ed . . . they all work for me! Hmmmmmmmm. If this continues to be a problem, please advise and I'll begin anew . . .
> 
> Tom



They are working now.
Sometimes I am to quick.


----------



## siberianmo

Good! Had me worried there . . .


----------



## tjcruiser

Tom,

Very entertaining intro. Glad to hear you finally hit "rock bottom" after so many years serving our country on the road. Well, if not real "rock bottom", at least a dedicated train basement with lots of concrete floor space!

The HO layout sounds great. Looking forward to pics of that at some point.

I like the floating S idea. We've had some recent discussions by other members showing their lifting setups.

You're is unique (at least here) in that you've gone ultra-lightweight with simple aluminum framing around an all-foam deck. I'm rather intriqued to see how this works out.

Keep us in the loop!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## imatt88

I actually thought about doing that in my garage. 

I can't in my basement, as I live in an old mining house with a very low ceiling.

I hit my head enough as it is, the last thing I need is to ruin a layout by banging my head on it all the time:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser

Ian,

Choo Choo Greg lives in a mining house, too. And he's still diggin' the mine! 

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Looks like an excellent start, and welcome to the site!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: This place is (rightfully!) becoming S scale heaven!


----------



## siberianmo

*Part III - Building the S-Capades*

*G'day Gents!* 

First, appreciate the comments along the way from tjcruiser, imatt88 & Reckers. 

The Can-AM HO Railway was a more serious endeavor involving all kinds of OJT in order to figure out which toggle does what 'n where, etc. The S-Capades is rather straight forward and designed to permit even the youngest at heart to operate without failure. 

Now - here's more from the construction phase of the S-Capades - enjoy! 

Part IV to follow . . . 

*Tom in Missouri *

Sorry for the blur in #15 - that is a critical piece of MoSheenry and needed to be shown. Watch for it as the construction progresses!


----------



## siberianmo

*Part IV - Building the S-Capades*

*G'day Gents!*

In this segment you'll see the continuation of the construction phase of the S-Capades along with the arrival of the equipment that will run and operate on it. 

I purchased everything online from an outfit in Newburyport, Massachusetts - Port Lines Hobby. My guess is you S-gaugers know all about them. I received good prices and follow-up where needed. Although I had to smile a little - having lived in New England for 8 of my 32 years in the USCG - the "abruptness factor" had somewhat escaped me over the years. But they mean well, eh ? 

So, here's Part IV - with the Part V to follow in a day or so . . . 

Enjoy! 

_*Tom in Missouri *_


----------



## T-Man

Welcome to MTF. It's good to see some new stuff in the larger scale. Looking forward to seeing more, too.


----------



## tjcruiser

Tom,

We were talking about lifting cable runs in another 'floating' layout thread recently. Yours has exactly what I'd hope to see: 

- 4 lines running to a common pull point
- each line run to a fixed-point turning block. Very important, such that the geometry dictates that all 4 pull points rise exactly evenly.
- attachments inset from the corners, with some layout overhang/cantilever
- nice quality blocks. I use Harken on sailing projects all the time.
- 4:1 (or so) purchase on the pull side for easy manual lifting.

Very nice setup!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Tom,
> 
> We were talking about lifting cable runs in another 'floating' layout thread recently. Yours has exactly what I'd hope to see:
> 
> - 4 lines running to a common pull point
> - each line run to a fixed-point turning block. Very important, such that the geometry dictates that all 4 pull points rise exactly evenly.
> - attachments inset from the corners, with some layout overhang/cantilever
> - nice quality blocks. I use Harken on sailing projects all the time.
> - 4:1 (or so) purchase on the pull side for easy manual lifting.
> 
> Very nice setup!
> 
> TJ


Very Nice indeed, it is!:thumbsup:

How much weight do you estimate it would handle?
It would really suck if something let loose and it came crashing to the floor.
Is there an emergency backup cable?

I can see one in TJ's living room now.:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

A couple of stands underneath would be nice too so when it's down it doesn't swing while your working on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Either you started building this 5 years ago. Or you need to change the date on your cam.


----------



## siberianmo

*Part V - Building the S-Capades*

*G'day Gents! *

Before getting to the next offering, time to acknowledge those who made comments: 

_*T-Man: *_Thanx for the welcome! 
*tjcruiser* The hoist system is a clever device, one that hasn't disappionted me in quality or performance. You, Sir, a man for detail - an attribute fer sure, fer sure. Specifics: Harken Hoister, model #7803 with a 6:1 mechanical advantage.
*big ed: * The system is rated at supporting 145 lb (66 kg). I have it set-up with "knots" to prevent slippage beyond a fixed point. Further, I have "horses" positioned beneath the layout to support it rather than putting the strain on the lines. 
*Smokestack Lightning* Dates are correct - nothing wrong with the camera. 

Now to Part V:

In this segment you'll see the layout taking shape.

Next up - Part VI.

Enjoy! 

*Tom in Missouri*


----------



## siberianmo

*Part VI - Building the S-Capades*

*G'day Gents! *

Another group of snaps where you'll see the two road names joining in the "period" I selected . . . Missouri Pacific & Illinois Central operated in these parts not that far back in the day . . . That's my version of the _City of New Orleans_ - shortened indeed, but "works" for me! 

Really happy with the track I chose for the S-Capades; fine quality with no problems to date. S-Trax System from S-Helper, the Showcase Line. 

Enjoy! 

Part VII in a day or so . . . 

*Tom in Missouri *


----------



## gc53dfgc

this is realy S gauge? i think you should get an HO scale car for a comparison as the photos look like an HO scale layout to me. (hope i didn't offend any hardcore S scalers out there)


----------



## tjcruiser

GC,

Not traditional (old style) S, but still S at 1:64, I think. Look at his boxes:

TJ


----------



## siberianmo

*Part VII - Building the S-Capades*

*G'day! *

Thanx *tjcruiser* . . . unbelievable, really. The AC transformer is also a giveaway. 

Now, to why I'm here . . . the continuation of my S-gauge project in the form of a drop-down layout. 

All structures are from kits - was good "therapy" for my arthritic hands.

Part VIII to follow . . . 

Enjoy! 

*Tom in Missouri *


----------



## siberianmo

*Part VIII - Building the S-Capades*

*G'day! *

Continuing with the addition of another consist on the rapidly filling up S-Capades . . . 


Part IX in the hopper . . . 

Enjoy! 

*Tom in Missouri *


----------



## Reckers

Very nice, Tom. What sort of landscaping/environment are you planning to use?


----------



## siberianmo

*Part IX - Building the S-Capades*

_*G'day!*_ 

*For: Reckers *- the layout has long since been completed. I used the the foam insulation board to the "max" for landscaping, painting it along the way. Nothing elaborate. Thanx to a Missouri-based outfit, I've gotten pretty much everything needed from Woodland Scenics for ground cover, trees, etc. 

The idea of this layout is for fun - operating pleasure. That dual control transformer takes me back to the days of Lionel . . . For some reason, having those "throttles" makes all the difference! 

Realism on the pike will just have to remain in the mind's eye! Great fun for the grandkids 'n kids of ALL ages.

Enjoy Part IX . . . with Part X probably in a day or so . . . 

*Tom in Missouri*


----------



## gc53dfgc

tjcruiser said:


> GC,
> 
> Not traditional (old style) S, but still S at 1:64, I think. Look at his boxes:
> 
> TJ


Well I now know that if I ever do decide to get S scale, not sure at the moment as I find HO scale very detailed and just right for my space and needs, but if I do I will definatly be buying from this company as those pictures could have fooled anyone into thinking they were HO scale as far as detail goes.


----------



## Reckers

Very nice layout!


----------



## siberianmo

*Part X - Building the S-Capades*

*G'day! *

Glad you're enjoying this stuff, *Reckers. *

In case I've not made things "clear," the idea of this series isn't to show-off, rather it is simply to illustrate how a project I had in my "mind's eye" turned out. My one and only attempt at S-gauge modeling . . . the layout is for FUN, nothing more, nothing less. My main hobby interests still lie with HO, although I'll always prefer the size of S to anything else on scale wheels! 

Here's the continuation . . . 

Part XI in a day or so . . .

Enjoy! 

_*Tom in Missouri *_


----------



## tjcruiser

Tom,

Things really materialized nicely there. Nice sequence of construction step shots.

For anyone following the sequence, I'm wondering if you might post a few words about choices that you made going into the concept/construction, i.e.: foam buildup; grass choice (mat or shaky glue on), road material; ballast material; etc.

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## siberianmo

*Part XI - Building the S-Capades*

_*G'day! *_

*For TJ: *While there was considerable thought given to the S-Capades construction, the list of materials used really wasn't complex - aside perhaps from the hoisting device (previously detailed).

The use of the foam insulation board was first used with the construction of my HO gauge layout. The idea for foam insulation came from a friend of mine who suggested it for my mountain range as opposed to the plaster of Paris kind of thing that is not only heavy but rather difficult to change once formed. 

All of the ground cover, shrubbery etc. on the S-Capades really are left-overs from my Can-Am HO Railway. I did order larger size trees though. The material came from Woodland Scenics. No mats of any kind - all just sprinkled on a mixture of Elmer's Glue 'n water at a 50-50 mix. Paint is just "stock" water-based-latex.

The framing for the S-Capades is nothing more than something conjured up in my 'mind's eye.' No plans borrowed or bought. I could have done it better - but it works for me. Just aluminum stock with bracing where I felt it could be best used. 

I did use foam insulation for the "board" rather than go with plywood because I wanted this to be as lightweight as possible given the restrictions of the hoist system. The thicker the insulation board, the stronger. Again, worked fine for my purposes. 

The trackwork has been adhered to the insulation board using a Woodland Scenics product called Foam Tack Glue.

So, that's about "it" . . . 

Now onto more snaps from the early beginnings of the S-Capades . . . 

Part XII to follow soon . . .

Enjoy! 

*Tom in Missouri*


----------



## siberianmo

*Part XII and Final - Building the S-Capades*

*G'day!*

Figured I'd wrap this series up . . . 

The last 3 snaps are from a few weeks ago . . . no changes to the layout!

See ya in the Ether . . .

*Tom in Missouri *


----------



## tjcruiser

Tom,

Nice end product ... looks like a fun setup. I like the random leaves and branches on the ground ... looks like the day after a nasty, windy rainstorm, when the sun comes out, and everything is calm again.

I'm going to embed one of your pics for everyone to easily see:










Cheers,

TJ


----------



## siberianmo

TJ,

It IS a fun set up. That was the idea from the get-go.

Not sure I understand the need to embed a foto - for at my end of things, they all enlarge quite well. Perhaps different strokes for different folks <aka: browsers>. 

Kind words appreciated.

At any rate . . . S rules! But time to move along . . . 

Tom


----------



## SkyArcher

That looks cool. I like the fall colors.


----------



## k2ldc10

What's the thickness of the foam boards and size of the metal used for the framing? I'm looking to create a 6' x 9 1/2' board for an O guage setup.


----------

